# Broken steering column



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

How hard would it be to fix a steering column that has broken away from the dash?
My first car was an 85 Quantum. I had over 250,000 original miles. My wife made me get rid of it. I have regretted it ever since. That was 9 years ago. I have moved on to Corrado but I want a quantum again. 
I found an 84 locally that runs, has 146k on the clock but the steering column is hanging from the dash. 
Thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Which part of the "steering column" is hanging?


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

whole thing. I have not had a chance to go and look at the car first hand. it is about 60 miles from home. The pictures he sent me looks like the whole thing is hanging. not like the shaft is broken, but the bracket that hold it up let loose.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I bet that the PO was going to replace the ignition switch and never put it all back together.


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

he said it broke from years of people using the wheel to help get out of the car.
this is the best picture I have








This is a grey, four door wagon. This 5 Speed transmission car is running, but UNDRIVABLE due to the steering column coming free of its supports in the dash (Must be towed). It does run and move under its own power for ease of positioning, though. The engine is a 5 cylinder Audi 5000. The interior has seen better days [roof covering hanging loose in places]. Some of the power windows are working



_Modified by HuDuVuDu at 10:51 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HuDuVuDu)*

Wow. Never seen that before. I'd get up under the dash and see if it's actually broken away or if the bolts are just out. It would take a LOT of wear and tear to do that. With the column out of the way, it should be easy to see up under there. Take a few pics too if you can...if you have a proper digicam it would be much better than a phone pic, but whatever is available. I know there are plenty of people here with any and all parts you would need.


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

He is going to take some pictures from under the dash tonight and I will post them up in here, so everyone can see.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have parts to fix that nightmare.


----------

